# Stellnetze



## fischlandmefo (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Ich war heute auf meiner Heimstrecke mit der Wathose unterwegs.
War auch alles schön!
Doch dann schipperte der heimische Fischer bis ca.15 Meter an den Strand, und schmeisst doch tatsächlich seine erste Fahne???!!!
Dann gerade raus und die nächste!
Das ganze dann 3 mal die ganze Steiküste lang!
Ich bin dann mal zu dem Netz hin und konnte ein ganzes Stück entlangwaten.
So und jetzt die Frage|kopfkrat?
Das ist doch nicht normal oder wie???
Was macht man da?
Ich dachte mal was von 200m Abstand gehört zu haben?;+
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

die 200 m sollen erst kommen. von gepanten 300 m. momentan, darfer quasi seine erste fahne fast ans land stellen, traurig


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Naja, dann brauchst nicht angeln gehen sondern nur morgens im dunkeln kurz raus und Mefos und Dorsche pflücken...


----------



## MaikP (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Der hat Angst das das die bösen Belly, Kajakfahrer und Schleppangler ihm die Netze kaputt machen deswegen legt er so dicht am Ufer. Gott sei Dank hat er das Problem ja bald nicht mehr wenn die endlich eine Seemeile Uferabstand halten müssen.#q
Du hättest doch in diesem Fall schöne Fotos machen können.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Wenn die Netze so dicht vor Ufer liegen, dann können die aber auch von Anglern am Strand kaputt gemacht werden. Also muss konsequenterweise ein komplettes Angelverbot an der Küste kommen...


----------



## Dingsens (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Das sind Netze speziell zum Fang von Meerforellen!! Wenn da jetzt einer hin läuft und sich bedient,auweia!! :g  Aber wir Angler sind ja faire Sportsmänner und gönnen es dem armen Fischersmann. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk471 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Moment, das Problem hatten wir auch das der Fischer während des angelns kam und seie Netze schmiss.
Wir müssen ja 100m Abstand halten.
Waren da mal bei der Fischereiaufsicht und haben uns beschwert das er das direkt neben unseren Booten machte.
Er hat zwar Vorrecht aber das angeln dadurch beenden darf er auch nicht.
Seine letzte Kennzeichnung stand dann 2 m von unserem Boot weg.
Wegen dem gab es schon mehrere Beschwerden das er das macht während die Angler ihre angeln drin hatten und er wurde deswegen schon mehrmals ermahnt das er dann eben Netze stellen soll wenn noch keine Angler vor Ort sind.


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



Dirk471 schrieb:


> Moment, das Problem hatten wir auch das der Fischer während des angelns kam und seie Netze schmiss.
> Wir müssen ja 100m Abstand halten.
> Waren da mal bei der Fischereiaufsicht und haben uns beschwert das er das direkt neben unseren Booten machte.
> Er hat zwar Vorrecht aber das angeln dadurch beenden darf er auch nicht.
> ...


Vor kurzem waren wir mit ein paar Bellys draussen da kam er auch angeschippert und tat so als wären wir nicht da, und knallte sein Netz so ca.5m vor uns...
Ich kenne Ihn aber, ich glaub der ist nicht zu verbessern und rotz frech...
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Das Ding ist so alt und es hat sich gezeigt, das die Fischer in MV am längeren Hebel sitzen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046


----------



## Dirk471 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Nicht unbedingt. Müssen nur genügend Beschwerden bei der Fischereiaufsicht gemacht werden. Dann reagieren sie auch. Am besten mit Foto während seiner Tätigkeit wie wir es gemacht haben. Dann sieht das ganz anders aus


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

6:45 
http://www.die-gastangler.de/2010/01/28/neues-angelvideo-auf-meerforelle-vor-rugen/


----------



## fischlandmefo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist so alt und es hat sich gezeigt, das die Fischer in MV am längeren Hebel sitzen.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046


Weiß ich!
Man wird sich doch hier mal ärgern dürfen???|kopfkrat
Schuldigung....
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> So und jetzt die Frage|kopfkrat?
> Das ist doch nicht normal oder wie???
> Was macht man da?
> Ich dachte mal was von 200m Abstand gehört zu haben?;+
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Sorry, bei deiner Frage hat es sich wirklich nicht so gelesen als wenn du es schon gewusst hättest. |kopfkrat


----------



## fischlandmefo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Sorry, bei deiner Frage hat es sich wirklich nicht so gelesen als wenn du es schon gewusst hättest. |kopfkrat


Aha, ich dachte da will einer diskutieren!
Nö alles gut#h!!!
Hab mich nur geärgert und da musste das raus#q!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Fassen wir mal zusammen was damals so los war. Nach den Beschwerden damals wurde mir mitgeteilt, das man eine Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat, die erst mal sicherstellen sollte, das sich die Meerforellen nach dem Abwandern aus den Flüßen, auch wirklich die ersten Monate in Ufernähe der Ostsee aufhalten würden. Diese sollte so um die zwei Jahre dauern. Herrausgekommen ist nun aber, das es trotz Stellnetze an der Küste, es immer noch genügend Meerforellen in die Flüße schaffen um dort ab zu laichen. Ob sie sich nun in Ufernähe aufhalten oder nicht, kam in der Studie nicht mehr vor. Auf die Sportfischer, die ja dafür Geld bezahlen das sie dort angeln dürfen, nahm man keinerlei Rücksicht. Solange noch genügend Küstenfischereischeine verkauft werden, wird sich da auch nix ändern. Nachdem ich dann noch mehrmals eine Stunde Anfahrt in kauf genommen hatte, die Abfahrt dauert bekanntlich noch einmal so lange, und immer wieder vor Netzen stand, habe ich es aufgegeben. Von Wankenhagen bis Redewisch, alles dicht. Da wurde dann die Meerforelle zum Fisch der 10 000 Würfe. Von abgerissenen Blinkern ganz zu schweigen. Also, worüber soll man sich da denn ärgern? In SH kann man bekanntlich auch fischen.


----------



## Frankko (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Bilder von heute zum gleichen Thema


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ich kenne Ihn aber, ich glaub der ist nicht zu verbessern und rotz frech...
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


na wenn de den kennst umso besser.....Sack übern Kopp, mit Knüppel ordendlich druffhauen bis er sichs merkt|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> In SH kann man bekanntlich auch fischen.



und da stehen keine netze ;+


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Ich habe noch keine hier gesehen. Und wenn: KüFo SH 
*§14 - Stellnetz- und Reusenfischerei*

  (1) In den Küstengewässern der Ostsee ist in einem Streifen, dessen  seewärtige Begrenzung in 200 m Abstand von der Uferlinie verläuft, die  Fischerei mit Stellnetzen einschließlich Heringsstellnetzen verboten.  Das Verbot nach Satz 1 gilt in der Flensburger Innenförde (westlich des  Längengrades 09° 45, 22') in einem 100 m breiten Streifen.

        
        


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine hier gesehen. Und wenn: KüFo SH
> *§14 - Stellnetz- und Reusenfischerei*
> 
> (1) In den Küstengewässern der Ostsee ist in einem Streifen, dessen  seewärtige Begrenzung in 200 m Abstand von der Uferlinie verläuft, die  Fischerei mit Stellnetzen einschließlich Heringsstellnetzen verboten.  Das Verbot nach Satz 1 gilt in der Flensburger Innenförde (westlich des  Längengrades 09° 45, 22') in einem 100 m breiten Streifen.
> ...


aha. na dann ist es ja auch kein wunder das die sh- fischer sich permanent an der mv- küste rumtreiben.#d


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine hier gesehen. Und wenn: KüFo SH
> *§14 - Stellnetz- und Reusenfischerei*
> 
> (1) In den Küstengewässern der Ostsee ist in einem Streifen, dessen  seewärtige Begrenzung in 200 m Abstand von der Uferlinie verläuft, die  Fischerei mit Stellnetzen einschließlich Heringsstellnetzen verboten.  Das Verbot nach Satz 1 gilt in der Flensburger Innenförde (westlich des  Längengrades 09° 45, 22') in einem 100 m breiten Streifen.


Du hast noch keine Stellnetze in Sh gesehen?Dann bist du aber sehr selten los oder kommst nicht viel rum.Habe quasi an jedem Strand wo auf Mefos geangelt wird schon welche gesehen.

Aber wie du schon sagtest sie sind eigentlich so gut wie immer weit draussen ausserhalb der Wurfweite.


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> aha. na dann ist es ja auch kein wunder das die sh- fischer sich permanent an der mv- küste rumtreiben.#d


Genau haben wir schon mehrfach beobachtet!
Ist aber auch erlaubt#c!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Genau haben wir schon mehrfach beobachtet!
> Ist aber auch erlaubt#c!!!
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 
so ist es. und auf der anderen seite von rügen kommt der pole. ich versteh das nicht. aber ist ja EU


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Stellnetze*

Ja, gibt doch ein Sprichwort. Kana hier nicht Kanada. Und in der Lübecker Zone gilt noch das alte Lübecker Fischereirecht, das bis nach MV reicht. Hättet ihr aber eine andere KüFo, wofür ja viele gekämft haben, dann sähe es für andere Gebiete anderes aus. 
http://bekanntmachungen.luebeck.de/index.php?type=content&action=view&id=583


----------

